# Happy Independence Day



## mateo19

Hello!

First of all, I would actually like to wish all of the Poles out there a happy Independence Day!  This is also the question, which I'd like to ask.  How may I render this wish in Polish?  What do people say to each other on this day?  I know that the name of this holiday is *Narodowe Święto Niepodległości *in Polish.

Here is my guess: życzę dobrego/miłego święta niepodległości.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jazyk

A possibility would be: Wszystkiego dobrego z okazji Święta Niepodległości.


----------



## LilianaB

I am not sure if people would say anything at all, because, in my opinion, they are just used to wishing people Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and Happy Birthday. This might not be true, however, after all the changes that had taken place in Poland. You really need an opinion of somebody who lives in Poland. The translation is OK, though, from the grammatical point of view. If one wanted to wish somebody a Happy 4th of July this might be used.


----------



## dopethrone

Hi mateo19.

Your guess is fine. _Życzę_ is optional here. What do we say on this day? Honestly? Nothing. I've never heard anyone saying _Miłego święta niepodległości_ or something like that at least. Though, I shouted twice _Niech żyje Polska_ today at home but rather ironically.


----------



## mateo19

I understand.  Thanks so much for your answers!  And... Niech żyje Polska!!!  (I mean it, though. The standard of living in Poland is much higher than where I am right now. ;-)


----------



## majlo

Hehe, Poles don't care about their independence.  They only care when they lose it.


----------



## BezierCurve

Yeah, a common enemy is about the only thing that can unify our proud nation.


----------

